# Lucknow doctor arrested for killing wife with insulin overdose



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2013)

The Lucknow police Friday arrested a doctor for killing his pregnant wife by giving her an insulin overdose in May 2012. The two, said the police, were involved in a property dispute.

Dr Awadh Kapoor (35) was arrested from Hazratganj and produced in a court, which sent him to judicial custody.

Circle Officer of Hazratganj Dinesh Yadav said Dr Kapoor wanted his wife, Ritu Kapoor, to transfer her property in Hazratganj in his name.

On May 23 last year, Ritu was admitted in a hospital after her sugar level dropped. The next morning, when she was still in hospital, her husband claimed to have found her dead. Ritu was then 10-week pregnant.

On Ritu's elder sister Neeta Khanna insistence, the postmortem was conducted and Ritu's viscera preserved. Ritu's blood sample was also sent to laboratory for tests.

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/l...r-killing-wife-with-insulin-overdose/1162697/


----------

